# Persian: اھرمن



## Asadullah

I just across the following by Haafez:

در راہِ عشق وسوسہ اھرمن بسی ست
ھشدار و گوش را بہ پیامِ سروش دار

Could somebody tell me what اھرمن means in this context? I know that Ahreman is the name of a destructive spirit in Zoroastrianism.


----------



## soheil1

And that is Satan / the Evil.


----------



## Asadullah

So could I translate this verse as:

In the path of love the whispering of Satan is a lot. The clever (hoshdaar) and the ear (gush) have a way to the message of the angel


----------



## Dib

Btw, سروش also comes from the Zoroastrian world - this time a yazata, a good spirit, if you please. So, the contrast works out even more vividly.


----------



## PersoLatin

Asadullah said:


> The clever (hoshdaar) and the ear (gush) have a way to the message of the angel


Here hošdâr is an imperative meaning 'be aware' and not someone who هوش دارد


----------



## Asadullah

If it were an imperative shouldn't it have been ھوش داشتہ باشید? By the way, can ھوش also be spelled ھُش?

P.S. Is the last دار an imperative too?


----------



## Stranger_

در راہِ عشق وسوسہ اھرمن بسی ست
ھشدار و گوش را بہ پیامِ سروش دار

"In the path of love the whispering of Satan is a lot. Beware (of that whispering) and listen to the message of Angel"

گوش (را) به چیزی داشتن = to listen to something carefully/ to pay attention to a voice or sound

هشدار = beware
گوش دار = listen


----------



## PersoLatin

Asadullah said:


> If it were an imperative shouldn't it have been ھوش داشتہ باشید? By the way, can ھوش also be spelled ھُش?
> 
> P.S. Is the last دار an imperative too?



داشته باش and دار are the same. Here you can also read هشدار as 'aware' rather than the imperative, both make equal sense. So if you look at هشدار as an adjective, you have to imagine an implied 'باش' or be.

Yes to ھُش.

Yes, the last دار is an imperative, گوش دار means 'listen out for' as opposed to 'listen', implying that you don't know when the 'message' will come.

The meaning of the second verse is "be aware & listen out for the message of the good spirit/God"


----------



## soheil1

Asadullah said:


> If it were an imperative shouldn't it have been ھوش داشتہ باشید? By the way, can ھوش also be spelled ھُش?
> 
> P.S. Is the last دار an imperative too?


دار is imperative.
هَش doesn't mean cleverness.It means the ability to understand, make distinctions, etc.


----------



## Asadullah

PersoLatin said:


> داشته باش and دار are the same. Here you can also read هشدار as 'aware' rather than the imperative, both make equal sense. So if you look at هشدار as an adjective, you have to imagine an implied 'باش' or be.
> 
> Yes to ھُش.
> 
> Yes, the last دار is an imperative, گوش دار means 'listen out for' as opposed to 'listen', implying that you don't know when the 'message' will come.
> 
> The meaning of the second verse is "be aware & listen out for the message of the good spirit/God"



If it had been گوش کن, it would have meant "listen" (implying that the person being ordered to listen knows when the message will come). That's why the poet said گوش دار instead. Am I correct?


----------



## colognial

Asadullah said:


> If it had been گوش کن, it would have meant "listen" (implying that the person being ordered to listen knows when the message will come). That's why the poet said گوش دار instead. Am I correct?


Asadullah, it _is_ گوش کن! 

گوش دار is definitely not Hafez.


----------



## Asadullah

خیلی ممنون!
Where I came across this verse it had gush daar instead (see my first post).


----------



## colognial

Asadullah said:


> خیلی ممنون!
> Where I came across this verse it had gush daar instead (see my first post).



In that case, it may be one of those 'borrowed' phrases in its original form. As you probably know, certain phrases found in Haafez are actually borrowings from other poets which he has refashioned to suit his own purpose.


----------



## Asadullah

Dr. Jalalian دکتر عبدالحسین جلالیان - غزل (382) اي نور چشم من سخني هست گوش كن

*6)برگِ نـوا تَبَه شد و سـاز طرب نمانـد اي چنگ ناله بركش و اي دف خروش‌كن*

*7)در راه عشق وسوسهِ اهـرمن بسي ست هُش دار و گوش دل به پيـام سروش كن*

*8)ساقي كه جامت از مي صافي تهي مباد چشـم عنايـتي به مـن دُرد نـوش كن*

9)*سرمست در قباي زرافشان چو بگذري يك بوسـه نذر حافظ پشميـنه پوش كن*


----------



## colognial

So you agree, Asadullah, that it is گوش کن, which is what I've been saying as well. So it seems all is well, yes?


----------



## Asadullah

Yeah


----------

